# Space Wolves Discussion Thread



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Following the launch of Rumours Roundup forum, I've collated all the info I can get my paws (geddit?!) on here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=35579

For your convenience, and to spark some debate on everyone's favourite Viking-dog technophobes, here's the roundup as it stands:


Everyone's favourite Space Puppies are apparently on their way as the next 40K codex following Imperial Guard this May. Current rumours:

Release date -


radical_psyker said:


> 100% certain the Space Wolves book has already been re-written.
> 99% certain it will be released between Aug and Nov 2009.
> 80% certain it will be released between Sep and Oct 2009.


Rules - 


Shadowphrakt said:


> -If drop pods are taken, the whole army must take them.
> 
> -Bjorn the Fellhanded has AV14 on all sides, better stats.
> 
> ...


_(Updated with small changes)_

As a small observation, when at WHW recently for a usual visit, I noticed that all recent rumoured armies were missing from the Citadel Miniature Hall cabinets - no IG, no Beasts of Chaos, no Skaven, no Space Wolves... Make of that what you will...

From BoLS:


> Whispers on the wind tell us the following:
> Space Wolves have two new main sets planned:
> -Wolf Guard in Terminator armour.
> -Plastic Long Fangs set.
> ...


*In addition - BoLS seem to think we may see a Australian release in October. I think we'll see them at Games Day in September, so that makes sense.*

As news comes in, please post up and I can update the roundup. Have fun!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I am very excited to see the Wolves getting a new dex after 9 years. It cannot get here soon enough!

It's great to have all the rumors together in one place!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll keep updating as we go along, and when this thread becomes too big, I'll close and start again. Can't be doing with massive threads that are disjointed.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Very Kool, I promise to keep my ear to the ground in search of new rumors and confirmations!


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

sounds cool.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I just think they'll just sell a upgrade packs for SWs because they have Devestator models and the terminator box set as well.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, Im expecting an upgrade sprue (hopefully more then just 50 wolf tails) which will have a plasma gun or 2 on if we're lucky.. maybe even a flamer, though that might be spoiling us puppies (seriously, why is it that BC's only come with a melta when they are patethic at shooting, almost never heard of anyone not giving them the flamer and relying on PF or mebbe even melta bombs to deal with any tanks that get in their way)

Plastic seems to be the way to go and the termies are both metal and too small (still being 2nd ed size) I would expect new long fangs and termies (since if wolf guard are getting a beef up, and especially since the no TH/SS would render the current box set corribly unworkable). I'm hoping for more of a chaos sprue with wolf guard relying much more on their combi-weapon background- if they are made cool enough I might have to break my current trend of never taking termies in a serious game.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I might dig out my 2nd Ed SW army and redo them if this codex is as good as it sounds, though it will have to join the queue behind my other projects unless I get particularly excited by it!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i am praying for some serious love for the space wolves, im hoping that they get an upgrade sprues on par with what was released for the dark angels and black templars.
Plus i hope they get who sculpted the marauder horsemen heads to do the space wolf heads as i think they are the best human heads currently available.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I think we could probably expect that there would be an upgrade sprue - I think we're seeing more of this from GW as a whole, and the Wolves are perfect for it. I just wonder what other goodies we might expect in terms of box sets. I started a Space Wolf army on the back of a German 2nd Ed Codex my dad got from a mate who worked at a Euro distribution hub - used to get my grandad and my German teacher to translate (she thought it was ace I was reading German Sci-fi lol). 

I have loads of Space Marines I can't bear to paint blue anymore, so if there's an upgrade sprue I think they'll be 'having it'.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I found these interesting tidbits on the Space Wolves forum posted by Renshijim after GD Baltimore.



> Space wolves, ok no one wanted to speak on anything of the wolf codex but I did manage to speak to the folly twins that are working the new models and they say that the wolves are getting more models and attention the the other chapters did. (I.e. black templars, blood angels, and dark angels) also the one thing I did find out from just about everyone is that the special characters of the wolves are close combat killers, so far the playtesters said that getting into close combat with a wolf character meant you will lose. sounds interesting to me and I hope that the rest of the army are just as deadly in close combat.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

If Wolf Lord and wolf guard can stand up well against Warbosses and Nob Bikers-That'll make me happy :biggrin:


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm hoping for a redo of Bjorn and Njal other than that i wanna keep the leman russ exterminator if it kills me lol that wulfen character sounds nice though


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Wolfgang_Molder said:


> I'm hoping for a redo of Bjorn and Njal other than that i wanna keep the leman russ exterminator if it kills me lol that wulfen character sounds nice though


That and a new Ragnar would be sweet


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Space Woves was the first army i played and i really want to see them come back to all its former glory.


----------



## Superstring670 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just been into my local GW store who are painting spacemarines grey (wolf coloured grey that is. I don't know if this is elsewhere in a different thread. 
But Spacewolves will be the next codex released at the UK Gamesday 2009. No confirmation if codex will be available but figures will be.


----------



## MartintheRed (Jun 15, 2008)

Of wolf and Mankind. This release is eagerly awaited by hobbyists I know as well as myself. Bring `em on :angel:


----------



## TheOTHERmaninblack (May 17, 2009)

Any news of the 13th?


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

well, i think it is a given that Ragnar will get a new mini, the current one is just sad, i can live without a new Ulrik or Logan. I am praying to god that we get to use 13th company, possible if you give your wolf lord a mark of the wulfen you can only take wulfen as troops? or maybe your whole army goes wulfen? o.0 imagine a wulfen dread, though i anticipate BA players will moan without end if this happens because it will be too close to their Death company dreads, but oh well, they aren't the only CC chapter out there!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I imagine that if your able to take 13th company units such as wulfen the vehicles allowed in the army are going to be extremely limited (if any), otherwise the spirit of the 13th gets blown to bits. 
I'm hoping for plastic wulfen brought out... if nothing else I'll mix them into my blood claws


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

From BOLS.

The Sons of Russ are on the move. The little Space Wolves breadcrumbes dropped here and there in recent publications are coming to fruition.

Latest sources say look for the Australian release date the first week of October.

~The rest of the world gets the codex at either the same time, or a couple weeks earlier. The Wolf Time is close.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Some of you may already have seen this.

Rumors brought to the community by Warseer's: Shadowphract

Following up on last month's Spaces Wolves chatter, we get these little nuggets of Warhammer 40k joy fresh off the rumormill...

-If drop pods are taken, the whole army must take them.

-Bjorn the Fellhanded has AV14 on all sides, better stats.

-There is some mad Wulfen character, who has his own personal drop pod. He can choose who he fights in combat, like a challenge in WFB. No-one else can fight him apart from the person he's attacking, unless said model is killed, in which case his squad can then attack him.

-All rules for Named Characters have been rebuffed - all of them can take terminator armour for +50 points. All Named Characters models are getting re-done, if not for the actual release then in subsequent releases.

-Any character can take terminator for 50pts, which includes weapons.

-Runic weapons I believe function as Relic blades, but with something else quite snazzy.

-Wolf Guard (in terminator armour) with lightning claws rack up 6 attacks on the charge each. A very broken thing to do (think this ill be omitted from the final codex) is put them with Ragnar Blackmane, who gives them Fleet of foot and rending, though dont' quote me on rending.

-Wolf guard in terminator armour with lightning claws are costing 60 points.

-Individual Wolf Guard can replace squad leaders - all should look individual.

-No model in the SW codex at all has the option to take a thunderhammer and storm shield.

-Wolf Scouts won't be troops.

-Wulfen are back in and TH SS combo isn't an entry, I believe.

-Wolf Guard as squad leaders are goign to be very indivudiaul - they're encouragin player sot model each like a "captain" if you will - very individual - a veteran - personal trophies and the like.

-From the recent space marine models (barring Hestan) they are shaping up to be very nice. Complete overhaul - as it should be. Blackmane is getting redone. As is Logan Grimnar. And the Wolf Priest Character as well.

~Standard caveats on these, but BoLS has been hearing for some time, that the Space Wolves are coming this year. I'm liking the all or nothing drop-pod rule, to take the Wolves anti-teleportation superstition into account. The no TH/SS is also interesting, but maybe they could get some other new crazy viking combo like PW/SS or even TH/SB. finally the inclusion of Wulfen is a nice repreive for all of those 13th Company modelers and players. Have at it guys!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Judas. Not many changes in that last post but I've updated the first one none the less.

Everyone is expecting the Wolves (and Skaven) at Games Day UK in September, so the October date is no surprise - in fact it's been expect for a while.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Now im wondering if they are going to go the Dark angel route or the black templar route? IE actual boxed sets for wolf guard etc that stay in circulation or limited run box sets that change to upgrade sprues for space marine sets later on ? And will they release a terminator command squad as part of the launch?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

This is both excellent and shit news,

Excellent because I have wanted to do wolves for years,

And shit because I don't get back from the middle east until July which gives me three months to get a guard army onto the table in time for the puppies arrival.

Ah well I guess I can always find another wife next year :grin:


----------



## Gunstar (Feb 25, 2009)

the cabbage said:


> This is both excellent and shit news,
> 
> Excellent because I have wanted to do wolves for years,
> 
> ...


ROFL- i feel your pain brother. My wife just never never understands my fixation with tiny inert, but beautifully painted armed men and other...beings...

So i heard today the wolves are coming out for UK GD this September, and it's all mega mega hush hush to create a massive stir when it hits the shelves- i guess GW need to make some dollar quick smart...


----------



## Longinus (Apr 21, 2008)

My first 40k codex ever was a SW codex but I never had a army to play with. I realy hope the they keep the lower point cost and the huge selection of wargear for the wolf guards


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Gunstar said:


> So i heard today the wolves are coming out for UK GD this September, and it's all mega mega hush hush to create a massive stir when it hits the shelves- i guess GW need to make some dollar quick smart...


Nick Kyme is doing a Space Wolf audio book for release at GD to go along with all the other Wolfy festivities. He talked about it on Worlds End Radio a while back.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have never played space wolves, but i have always kinda been a fan since i picked up the leman russ model (not the tank the dude)from back in the day,they kinda remind me of "leeds utd" ,you know rough round the edges,no likes us but we dont care attitude and you know that they love a good fight, its like someone took elements from other armies like orks and chaos and made a loyalist space marine chapter.I like how other chapters look at them too,its like the other chapters want them on their side but like to keep them at arms length.

logic says that the wolves will get some seriously good stuff because they are popular/they are space marines/and they need to over shadow the dark angel release.

slightly off topic, why is my neighbor trying to lay concrete slabs directly on to grass? answers on a post card


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

This good news, SWs have always been the most interesting SM army to me.

I started a little force in second edition which I dropped when they became the cheesmeisters army of choice.

This could be just the thing to use up those AoBR Marines cluttering the house.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

If Wulfen can be used Wookies are coming into my army


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

not sure why they wouldnt allow thunder hammers and storm shields. i feel like they better suit space wolves over lightning claws, then again...space wolves...claws.., i dunno.

as long as the dark eldar codex is next in line im happy.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I found this posted on the B&C by VonMerrick.



> I was talking to someone with the company at Games Day and the fact that the wolves were my first army came up. I asked about the future of the Leman Russ tank in the army list and he hesitated, and asked if I would be really mad if they took it out. When I hesitated a bit, thinking it over, he countered with "What if they got a unique predator variant to compensate for the loss of the Russ?".
> 
> Between new Wolf art being done, the blurb in the White Dwarf, and my friend from Games Day, it's really appearing obvious that the wolves are on their way. No its just a question of will i get my Iron Warriors done before the release ( I am so slow anymore, and agonize over every detail..that i mess up!)


One more confirmation that the LRE is going away.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Crud... after spending £25 on the tank and something like £20 on the heavy weapons squads to convert over the auto-cannons I'll be a bit pissed if they go entirely (ok they are near useless at 190+pts but its still nice to have a reminder of our own primark... esp if the guard kick our collective arses with Leman Russes).


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

NOOOOOO! i only JUST finished converting my poor leman russ :'( it looks so good. AWWWWW MAN that sucks haha, ah well i guess there are plenty of guard players out there that i can sell it to once the new dex is out.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

You can always use it in an apoc game. I have put my Wolves on freeze due to fear of what I may or may not lose in the new Dex.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I missed this one on Warseer yesterday in the SW rumor thread.



Kaelarr said:


> Sorry guys, haven't read the whole thread as I don't have the time!!
> 
> But was this mentioned -
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard the Grey Hunter bit before. It does sound interesting to say the least.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im hoping that the wolf guard termies get shed loads of cool stuff because i was pretty disapointed with the deathwing parts that the dark angels got,though to be fair ravenwing did get a load of cool stuff. As for the leman russ tank,no great loss the model is terrible.
If they rumours about a recut predator are true i hope they have fixed the side sponson problem.


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

In the June WD, pg 13, the in brief section it says things about "howls of anguish from the dev team" and " 'Eavy Metal ordering lots of grey paint". With more to come in the next couple of issues. The Wolves? One can only hope.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Big Dave said:


> The Wolves? One can only hope.


it is indeed, who else needs lots of grey paint?:grin:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> it is indeed, who else needs lots of grey paint?:grin:


Revilers?  lol


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Greyknights require a lot of grey paint


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

nah they require a lot of metallic paints.


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

well SW are more of a blue grey
but 13th company are the pre heresy colours and thats a proper grey, so they might be getting ready for loads of 13th company


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Rat(men)s can be grey too! :wink: But it *is* most definitely a teaser for Space Wolves. :good:


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

I am looking forward to the new Codex...I only hope for Game play it does not radically shift and alot of erratta come out afterwords. I have been playing SpaceWolves since 1993, so I am also hoping that we dont get alot of Bandwagoners out there and swamp tourneys with SW armies...Really hope GW is on top of the Codex and it all washes out to a FUN and Strategic form the SWs Codex....


----------



## Bael (Jun 13, 2008)

I will have to dust off my 13th company 

howl scratch heheheh


----------



## SWQ2541 (Jun 1, 2009)

I like the sound of this.I wonder if we might also see some forge world bits like they have done for the Nurgle and Khorne boys


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Some interesting bits from Forge World would be excellant...Sept cannot get here soon enough.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

More from Warseer!



M4V3R!CK said:


> Seems to me that alot of these rumors are Borderline "Fantasy" style, a Lord riding on a giant wolf seems like a Khorne Lord on a Juggernaught or something along those lines.
> 
> well, seeing as how i get to dip my hands into the Rumor Mill here in the fridgid territories of Southern Ontario and since I've kept my ear to the ground and my hand on the "grain o' salt" button for some time now, i'll let you all know what I have heard, and go ahead and call me out if you think its crazy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Woohoo, Njal Stormcaller and Bjorn the Fellhanded.. my 2 fav characters might be comming back 
Now if only they bring back Ranulf and I will have a proper party.

Couldnt be happier about those rumours with 1 exception.. I really hope they alter the iron priest so that he is at least not a comically bad choice.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

More tidbits pilfered from WS.



Drakon said:


> Heard a few rumours that want to see if other people have heard them too. My source is a reliable source but you can take it as a grain of salt or whatever.
> 
> Pretty much was told that:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Juicy Space Wolf Rumour*

Ok, now i know this will sound like a crock of $#!% and chances are it may be but i felt it was worth saying

I went to my local GW the other day and decided i would interrogate the manager of the store for info regarding my beloved puppies, after about half an hour of ceaseless poking and prodding and threats (i had his bloodthirster high above my head before he conceded) he told me three little gems of info the first is that the space wolf dex should be out sometime within the next three months (ausgust to october) which sounds consistent with everything else we've been hearing, The second is that blood claws will be getting a special upgrade character giving them fleet or furious charge (score!) but will otherwise stay the same, and the third which is the one i am the most excited about is that forgeworld wolflord http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/bosfra06.htm will not only be getting a plastic or metal kit but will be a special character!!! i am personally hoping that i can buy a wolf mount for just a basic wolf lord as i am not a fan of special characters, but still.....WOOOOOOAAAAH!

just trying to make sure everyone is at the same level with the space wolf info as i know if there was info out there like this i would want to know asap


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

That Wolf Lord model is pretty sweet! perhaps once the dex is out this Dark Angel will become a Space Wolf lol


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

Hate to be a burster of bubbles but... 

That Wolf Lord is a very well done conversion of a Juggernaut of Khorn and Terminator using the Forgeworld Space Wolf Terminator upgrade kit.

sorry.

Still cool though.


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

I am well aware of the fact that that particular model is simply a conversion, however from what i have heard they are making a model pretty much the same (a wolf lord on a big armoured wolf) due to the popularity of such conversions eg. http://bobpanda.de/warhammer/space-wolves-gallery/ (trust me i have done my homework on this before i posted it which is why it is two weeks after i heard about it)


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

if it was coming out in 3 months, im sure we would have known by know. And to be honest the manager could have just lied to you.


----------



## DuesIncarmine (Jul 3, 2009)

if it does come out then it would really sweet now all they need to bring out the new BA dex


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

True the manager could have lied to me but none of this information contradicts anything else we have heard, it sounds legit and at the end of the day, think about it, did we know all that much abut planetstrike 3 months before it was out? what about the new SM codex?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

The space wolf codex is pretty much definately comming out - there was a subtle hint in the latest white dwarf talking about the studio growling and stocking up on grey paint.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been told by FLGS staff that C:SW should be out for Uk games day.

I would love wolf mounts (mounted wgbl leading a pack of fenrisians into battle would be cool) but also love that bobpanda wolf shaped venerable dreadnaught... I have no idea why the puppies wouldnt have a 4 legged dreadnaught with a powerjaw.
I would be shocked if blood claws didnt exchange berzerk charge for furious charge- seems GW have been trying to simplify a lot recently; giving BCs a USR instead of a special rule would seem to fit.
The other SW rumours roundup thread suggests Ragnar will give units rending and fleet (which may be the source of the character rumour) but then I kinda expect every different type of SW to get an IC: already heard rumours of rune priest (Njall STormcaller), wolf guard (here's praying for Ranulf), long fangs, iron priest and the venerable dreadnaught (ah Bjorn the Fellhanded how I miss you).

Basically I'm just praying for the return of all the 2nd ed characters (plus hopefully a few new ones), more wolfy goodness (to seperate them from astartes and DA/BA/BT) and a cool tune up on all the units that ae just not worth taking (longs fangs spring to mind but not so much as the Iron Priest and thralls).


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I know for a fact the SW Dex is next, is this year, and has been written for around a year.

Expect it to be around the 3rd of October. For anyone interested in attending the Irish GT, that means it will be legal. Expect a lot of Wolves.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Wolfgang_Molder said:


> I am well aware of the fact that that particular model is simply a conversion, however from what i have heard they are making a model pretty much the same (a wolf lord on a big armoured wolf) due to the popularity of such conversions eg. http://bobpanda.de/warhammer/space-wolves-gallery/ (trust me i have done my homework on this before i posted it which is why it is two weeks after i heard about it)


-
wow ... it's late night and i'm much too drunk to answer in a foreign language and with a broken hand... but i'll give it a try try, anyway.
.
so here's my statement:
i heard of gw liking my design. and i also already heard pretty much about the upcoming sw-dex. ... but i honestly don't think that i a craeture like mine will make it into it. :cray:
-
well that's all i an say. if i'll find anything representing my creature in the new codex, of course i'll be happy about about it. but for the moment, i don't think that gw is creative and flexible enough to install a modell like this into the new codex.
.
but now i think i should better go to bed ... :laugh: 
.
best regards,
bob.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

BobPanda said:


> -
> wow ... it's late night and i'm much too drunk to answer in a foreign language and with a broken hand... but i'll give it a try try, anyway.
> ...
> but now i think i should better go to bed ... :laugh:
> ...


I love Bob.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Space Wolves are out in Oct with a per-release that Games Day UK.

Release is

Aug - Tanks, tanks & more tanks :biggrin:
Sept - Space Hulk (limited/splash), keep a eye on the 16th of Aug (well offical 17th, but Games Day Germany on the 16th).
Oct - Space Wolves
Nov - Skaven (was said that the UKGT Doubles down in Nottingham)

IP


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

thats good for wolf players, ofc he could have lied simply because you had his bloodthirster hostage. if it turns out to be true then GW have kept it a secret pretty well


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i can see a marine riding a huge wolf of fenris, but i cant see a mechanical wolf mount.

I just hope we finally get the terminator plastic command squad, would make sense if the rumors about space hulk are true,as it would tie in with both wolves and hulk system.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

so exactly how beast are space wolves


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I found this conversation on the SWC forum, tastey tidbits from Brimstone of WS fame! B) 



Brimstone said:


> wookie2533 said:
> 
> 
> > just wondering HG how do you make the lightning claws if you don't mind divulging or if you can give me a link to how to do it
> ...





Brimstone said:


> metaal said:
> 
> 
> > That is why we have a tutorial for the flayed hands for Necrons
> ...





Brimstone said:


> Geifer said:
> 
> 
> > Hints, subtlety, obscurity, all these things are ill placed on a Space Wolves forum.
> ...





Grimmaw said:


> oh so either lightning claws are gonna get a wolfy name like Wolfs Claw or something
> or were gonna get summink special


So it looks like Lightning Claws will get some sort of Special rules treatment in the New Space Wolf Codex. The anticipation for the new SW Codex is killing me!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

New stuff from B&C, confirming the Wolf riding HQ.



Insane Psychopath said:


> DragonPup said:
> 
> 
> > soonerhef said:
> ...


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

The flood gates seem to be swinging open! :biggrin:

75hastings69 on Warseer fills us in a few items:



> "LC's are called Wolf Claws in the new codex, you can choose to either re-roll to hit or to wound.
> 
> Njal Stormcaller returns to the Codex with a new model, holding a gnarled staff out before him.
> 
> I have heard 2 main plastic kits, however 1 of them can be used to make pretty much every SW troop choice by combining the oooodles of spares on the sprues with normal vanilla marines kits (e.g. a box of devastators plus the extra from the sprues will make your Longfangs. IIRC there are around 30+ heads on the sprue!!! there may also be a special vehicle, but I'm not sure if it's a complete kit or if there will be an upgrade sprue to add to the existing kit."


Edit:

Hastings gives up a little more:



> And beginning of October for release is indeed correct.
> 
> There's also a funky new way of kitting out your characters, it is similar to the Vampiric Powers used by WFB VC, but IMO much more fitting for SW, and very fluffy, in fact it is IMO one of the best ideas GW have had in ages. I'm not going to say any more on this as it will spoil the surprise.


Any squarebasers wanna fill us 40k guys in on how the characters in the VC book work?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wouldn't be surprised if we see the rumored re cut razorback and predator with the space wolves.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

BDJV said:


> The flood gates seem to be swinging open! :biggrin:
> 
> 75hastings69 on Warseer fills us in a few items:
> 
> ...


Yep I seem to get everwhere these days Megaldon :biggrin: Told you I'm everhwere haha.

Vamp blood line is you pick a power, say somthing to do with Ghouls (don't play WFB, only pick up a Undead army as I use to be part timer for GW last year). Then it allow you the abilty to rise d6 ghouls!!! or for Skeletion for exsample or Zombies. 
Other thing that give you like extra hand weapon or movment

May not be exsact just rough exsample from top of my head/what I can rough rememeber of the Vamp book. As said don't play much WFB.

But there are some intresting thing....... ruin priest going to be cool :wink:

IP


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't wait! Sounds like they did Wolf players a Solid codex!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Vamps can choose many different 'assets' before the game begins- its almost like a character builder- different things give them different abilities (ethereal, flying, bonus magic levels, magic affects skellies/zombies/ghouls differently, extra attacks when they wound etc etc)... would be very cool to use that on the wolves (but might lead to uber pimped wolf lords).


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> would be very cool to use that on the wolves (but might lead to uber pimped wolf lords).


...and that's a bad thing? :laugh:


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

yay!, confirmation on the mounted wolf lord thing! ^.^ <happy dance>


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

BDJV said:


> ...and that's a bad thing? :laugh:


it is if the local tourny king who never loses plays SW...and you have a win/lose/draw record of 20/100/20 (roughly).


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

What I'm thinking is that this could be a replacement for bikes (hell, my attack bike squads already include 4 wolves).. if so not only is it cool but leads to a very funny thought- are "attack wolves" gonna have heavy weapons mounted on pups running along side?

On the more serious side: OMG, wolf lord cavalry, if he can take a unit on wolves that'll be immense (<24" charge range in a turn)


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

As of right now they're great, we use almost everything from the new space marine codex, along with our own stuff, given some war gear/special rules dont exist anymore because of this/some game mechanics changing, but thats fine.

The new codex should make the codex alot better/ balanced rules wise, it's hard to explain all the crazy war gear/ special rules to people who haven't played space wolves before. So this should nullify that, along with giving devout space wolves (like myself) a codex to walk around with, because the old one is so damned hard to find.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

That would be because it's been out of print for over a year...:wink:
*2500 Post dance*


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yup, noticed that about 6 months ago when I first said "Maybe I should turn all these extra assault marines into blood claws!"


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I only got myself a codex about a month ago- was playing for over a year with just a print out... it wasnt like the FLGS manager could complain since I would have bought the codex from teh shop if they had one... GRRrrrr

I still think it funny that I found it easier to get a hold of the 2nd ed codex then the 3rd.

BTT- tried to fit a SM biker on a wolf... its not gonna work without some serious remodding 
I might have to work out my pre-dex nerves with some serious cut and shut (or cut and GS) mods to my wolves


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for throwing that wolf bit out, there cause I was about to drop some cash on a bunch of bikers (since I havea bunch of wolves) cause I figured they would fit, and I suck horribly at cutting and modelling so now it saves me time, head aches, money, and the lives of many models


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

According to Hastings the New SW vehicle is a Landraider varient with Assault Cannons. :victory:

Then a tidbit from Brim!


Brimstone said:


> Chem-Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know you been at the crack... A Chapter that all but refuses to us jump packs better than a Chapter that almost hands them out as standard kit?!
> ...


Woot! jump packs may have more options! :biggrin:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

*Decides to play Sons of Russ at Irish GT instead of Eldar...*

Looks good, thanks to everyone for the info.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is the current round up of rumors that we have so far. 7/8

The Space Wolf codex has an October release date.

LC's are called Wolf Claws in the new codex, you can choose to either re-roll to hit or to wound.

Canis Wolfborn is the new SW SC; He's riding a very big wolf in a not so weird way as that sounds. Let just say those bloodcrushers look like grots!!! New from WS; Also Canis is power armoured and has 2 wolf claws. The wolf has some cybernetic bits on it. Its size may have been exaggerated a little it's just a bit bigger than a Juggernaut. IIRC taking Canis also allows you to take two cav choices, 1 can be SW mounted on wolves, the other is just wolves. 

Njal Stormcaller returns to the Codex with a new model, holding a gnarled staff out before him.

There will be 2 main plastic kits, however 1 of them can be used to make pretty much every SW troop choice by combining the oooodles of spares on the sprues with normal vanilla marines kits (e.g. a box of devastators plus the extra from the sprues will make your Longfangs. IIRC there are around 30+ heads on the sprue!!! there may also be a special vehicle, but I'm not sure if it's a complete kit or if there will be an upgrade sprue to add to the existing kit.


There's also a funky new way of kitting out your characters, it is similar to the Vampiric Powers used by WFB VC, but IMO much more fitting for SW, and very fluffy, in fact it is IMO one of the best ideas GW have had in ages. I'm not going to say any more on this as it will spoil the surprise."

Space Wolves gain access to an Assault Cannon Land Raider variant.

The current options for jump packs are going to change.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

All the rumours/news sounds fantastic....holding off on regrouping or updating my SW Army until I get the new Codex and see the new models/kits.....super excited the closer release gets! Keep the Goodies roling out in the news!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

BTW Jump Pack marines are called "Skyriders" in SW Codex, according to Hastings at WS.

Edit:

More from Hastings on upgrading your heroes! 



> You choose "sagas" for your characters, perhaps someone with Saga of the monster killer (I made that name up by the way) may be better at killing monsters (high strength things) in some way, although there could be drawbacks to this as he may need to kill so many of such things per game to continue his saga......


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Man, I am so happy to hear of all these great choices.

Becoming a space wolf player was the best thing ever  they kick ass now, imagine when the codex comes out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

A GIANT WOLF!?!?!! 8D That's rad!! :biggrin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Gonna lock this bad boy now and start part 2:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=34

Full break down of the Pups in our Rumour Roundup forum!


----------

